# φαλτσέτα / φαλσέτο



## Lexoplast (Nov 26, 2019)

Επειδή ακούω όλο και περισσότερους να λένε ότι ο τάδε «τραγουδάει με φαλτσέτο», «τα φαλτσέτα στη φωνή σου» και λοιπά παρόμοια, ας επισημάνουμε ότι:

*Φαλτσέτα* είναι το αιχμηρό ξυράφι (αυτό που είχαν παραδοσιακά οι μπαρμπέρηδες) ή το κοπίδι (από το ιταλικό falcetto, δρεπάνι). 

*Φαλσέττο ή φαλσέτο* (στα Ιταλικά falsetto) είναι η επιτηδευμένη φωνή (ιδίως στο τραγούδι) που βγαίνει σε ψηλότερο τόνο από τον φυσικό. Κάποιοι το λένε και ψεύτικη φωνή ή ψευδοφωνή. 

Ο «φάλτσος» υποτίθεται ότι βγαίνει από το ιταλικό falso, το οποίο σημαίνει ψεύτικος ή λανθασμένος, αλλά δε σημαίνει φάλτσος. Ο φάλτσος λέγεται stonato, από το ρήμα stonare. Εξ ου και το «στονάρω». Και επειδή δεν είναι ούτε σίγουρη, ούτε άμεση η συγγένεια falso-φάλτσος, το φάλτσος δε μ' ενοχλεί. 

Το φαλτσέτο μ' ενοχλεί όμως. Και ναι, το ξέρω ότι το φαλτσέτο έχει πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα από το φαλσέτ(τ)ο, αλλά ακόμα κι αν όλοι κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος, το λάθος παραμένει λάθος. (Στο επόμενο επεισόδιο, η pasta frolla.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2019)

Βέβαια, αν το _falcetto_ είχε ακολουθήσει το δρόμο του _concerto_, θα ήταν _φαλτσέτο_ και _φαλσέτο_. Πάλι καλά, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> ακόμα κι αν όλοι κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος, το λάθος παραμένει λάθος


Γκουχ γκουχ, usus norma loquendi... και δεν θα 'ναι δα και η πρώτη φορά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2019)

Η πάστα φλώρα τί πρόβλημα έχει;


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 1, 2019)

Ότι είναι pasta frolla, όχι flora.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2019)

To βρίσκω τόσο μάταιο όσο την προσπάθεια της κυρίας που ήθελε να λέμε την χορεύτρια κλασσικού χορού μπαλερίνα πριν λίγο καιρό εδώ. Άλλωστε πουλάνε πουθενά πασταφλόρες πλέον; Νόμιζα ότι είναι ντεμοντέ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2019)

SBE said:


> To βρίσκω τόσο μάταιο



Δεν νομίζω ότι ο Λεξοπλάστης θέλει να διορθώσουμε την _πασταφλόρα_. Ανήκει στην περίπτωση της _πολυθρόνας_, όπου ακόμα κι όσοι γνωρίζουν την ετυμολογία δεν έχουν καμιά διάθεση να προτείνουν διόρθωση.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2019)

Αφού λέει ότι είναι λάθος. Δεν είναι λάθος αν τελικά το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι και κανένας δεν ξέρει το σωστό (εκτός από τους ιταλομαθείς). Η μετάθεση άλλωστε είναι συχνό φαινόμενο στη γλώσσα μας με τις ξένες λέξεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2019)

Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που, αν αρχίσεις να λες μόνος σου το σωστό, όλοι οι άλλοι θα πιστεύουν ότι εσύ δεν ξέρεις τι λες. Θα νιώθεις σαν τον τύπο που οδηγούσε ανάποδα στη λεωφόρο και σκεφτόταν: «Μα πού πάνε ανάποδα όλοι αυτοί!»

Πάντως, η πασταφλόρα βαστάει γερά. Σήμερα είχε συνταγή σε μεσημεριανή εκπομπή του Σκάι. Δεν άκουσα πώς γίνεται αλλά πρόσεξα ότι είχαν την ορθογραφία που με ενοχλεί: την παλιά κλασική «πάστα φλώρα». Από κάποια Φλώρα, γνωστή ζαχαροπλάστρια των ημερών του ραδιοφώνου ξερωγώ...


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 8, 2019)

Να λέτε και "πάστα φλώρα" και "άνθος αραβοσίτου" κι ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξή σας. Με τα γλυκά δεν πρέπει να καταπιέζεται κανείς.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2019)

Τί πρόβλημα εχει το άνθος αραβοσίτου τώρα; Δεν έχουν άνθη τα καλαμπόκια;
Άλλωστε εμπορική ονομασία δεν είναι; Μόνο με τη λέξη Γιώτης μετά το έχω ακούσει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2019)

Δεν είναι λάθος αν συμφωνήσουμε με αυτά εδώ:

https://www.tovima.gr/2012/02/24/science/foodchain-83/


----------

